# add the next riff



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2008)

just playing around, but this one sounded kinda cool




---------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------3-3-3---5-5-5------6--6--5--3--------------
--3-3-3---6-6-6-----------------------------------3-----------


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 9, 2008)

i'd tab out something great but eh.. im too lazy


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just playing around, but this one sounded kinda cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this could be fun. everybody add a little to the previous riff. throw in a solo or what not but make it flow. nothing to complicated to start with. after a few pages i will edit it all together on one post. then we can learn it and record it on youtube see how each of us plays it differently. i was playing this first one with heavy distortion and palm muting but it sounds ok acoustically as well. howevere you want to play it.


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this could be fun. everybody add a little to the previous riff. throw in a solo or what not but make it flow. nothing to complicated to start with. after a few pages i will edit it all together on one post. then we can learn it and record it on youtube see how each of us plays it differently. i was playing this first one with heavy distortion and palm muting but it sounds ok acoustically as well. howevere you want to play it.


Well.. First of all it atleast has to be heard.. I have no idea the melody or anything..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

Hairygreen123 said:


> Well.. First of all it atleast has to be heard.. I have no idea the melody or anything..


if you play it you will hear it. there is no melody yet. that's why we have to add to it. right now it's just a few random notes.


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well you say it sounded cool so theres obviously an idea behind it lol..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

Hairygreen123 said:


> Well you say it sounded cool so theres obviously an idea behind it lol..


i went ahead and went at it alone. i took the first little riff i wrote and started there. repeated it a few times then found a groove and let it roll out. i messed up a few times but this is all freestyle so .......... YouTube - dund, dund, dund ......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

i thought people here played the guitar ...........


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes i do i just dont sit on here all day waiting for your reply ...... ?? lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

Hairygreen123 said:


> Yes i do i just dont sit on here all day waiting for your reply ...... ?? lol.


i'll never wait on you again. lol 

i know we have a lot more people here who play. a lot more.


----------



## Hairygreen123 (Jun 10, 2008)

haha. lol. Yea im playing right now.. Got a jackson


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 11, 2008)

No worries I will post something when I get home. Right now I'm trying to fix my tone problem! I have another post on here about it. Help me out if you can


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

bunch of stoned out, non creative, dust collecting, guitar owning, MOFO's!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> bunch of stoned out, non creative, dust collecting, guitar owning, MOFO's!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oddly enough I'm ok with that


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> Oddly enough I'm ok with that



whew, i was hoping you didn't post anything. i'd either have to try to right it down or drag my laptop out back. hehehehehe


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 13, 2008)

haha naw Im fucking stuck at work right now and I got off late last night so I haven't had time to get something down. Especially if I want to add to yours. Im going to need to sit down with a bowl and play something fierce.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> haha naw Im fucking stuck at work right now and I got off late last night so I haven't had time to get something down. Especially if I want to add to yours. Im going to need to sit down with a bowl and play something fierce.



you can go anywhere you want with it. i couldn't repeat what i did in the video. not note for note. that first little riff is cool though. i' still messing with it. different pedal action and what not.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Fdd, took inspiration from that riff of yours today and used it as the foundation for a little jam I threw together in Ableton Live.

Riff Two

I put together a simple drum loop and I recorded the riff in standard and lowered the pitch to sub-octave levels so it has a nice bass feel. Then I recorded the reverse volume swell in the beginning, and just improvised a little solo over top.

Intro (volume swell)

e|----------------------------------------
b|15--------------------------------------
g|----------------------------------------
d|----------------------------------------
a|----------------------------------------
E|----------------------------------------

Riff/Bass

e---------------------------------------------------------
b---------------------------------------------------------
g---------------------------------------------------------
d-----------------------------------------------------5---
a----7---5---7---------------5---7---5---7---------------
E-----------------5---6---7-----------------5---6---7----

etc.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> Hey Fdd, took inspiration from that riff of yours today and used it as the foundation for a little jam I threw together in Ableton Live.
> 
> Riff Two
> 
> ...



very nice. i suck. i gotta long way to go. i like the way you played with the loop though. i'll need to try that. i usually play with no backup so it sounds nowhere near as good.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 13, 2008)

I worked at pirating a copy of Ableton Live 5. Wicked software I highly recommend it. I have them all: Guitar Tracks Pro, Reason, etc. but I prefer Live.

Just practise and challenge yourself. I can't stress that enough. Most people play for years and never develop because they never practise and they play the same music, the same types of songs. One of my fellow teachers has been playing for thirteen years and plays the way I did in my first six months.

Pick the hardest and coolest songs to learn, something that will make you want to spend hours trying to perfect it. When I started I chose the 10 greatest guitar solos of all time, and worked at them one by one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> I worked at pirating a copy of Ableton Live 5. Wicked software I highly recommend it. I have them all: Guitar Tracks Pro, Reason, etc. but I prefer Live.
> 
> Just practise and challenge yourself. I can't stress that enough. Most people play for years and never develop because they never practise and they play the same music, the same types of songs. One of my fellow teachers has been playing for thirteen years and plays the way I did in my first six months.
> 
> Pick the hardest and coolest songs to learn, something that will make you want to spend hours trying to perfect it. When I started I chose the 10 greatest guitar solos of all time, and worked at them one by one.



i just picked up a couple new books today.  

the johnny cash is all pretty easy and should give me some good strumming practice. the nirvana is mostly easy with some nice difficult parts thrown in for a challenge.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like its time to install pro tools


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 13, 2008)

Good choices, however you may find the Johnny Cash to be a little more difficult than you probably expected. He often uses alot of odd fingerings and strange chord shapes. Then again, all part of the fun. Plus Kurt was a rather 'lazy' (for lack of a better term) guitar player and preferred simple melodic progressions, not unlike his idols, The Beatles.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> Looks like its time to install pro tools


i have fruityloops but i don't know how to use it. i need a book.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 13, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> Good choices, however you may find the Johnny Cash to be a little more difficult than you probably expected. He often uses alot of odd fingerings and strange chord shapes. Then again, all part of the fun. Plus Kurt was a rather 'lazy' (for lack of a better term) guitar player and preferred simple melodic progressions, not unlike his idols, The Beatles.


Most grunge rock is simple to play.Although i like nirvana they are a little over rated.If you wanna judge the most skilled person in nirvana my vote is dave grohl hes intense.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 13, 2008)

Dave Grohl is a douchebag.

Foo Fighters? come on. They are almost as bad as Finger Eleven. They should do a Pepsi commercial together.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 13, 2008)

I vote for Cobain, the junkie. Heroin never hurt my record collection, although I have no nirvana records.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> I vote for Cobain, the junkie. Heroin never hurt my record collection, although I have no nirvana records.


he had a captivating presence.


----------



## Wh00p (Jun 13, 2008)

hey fdd thought i would add some power cords in!


-----------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------
------------------3-3-3---5-5-5------6--6--5--3----5-5-5-5-----
--3-3-3---6-6-6-------------------------------------3-3-3-3----


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 14, 2008)

First of all...Cobain was amazing. There is something very pure and raw with his songs. Dave plays good drums but sucka at guitar. and Christ.....he rocks at bass...Nirvana has probably been on of the most influential bands in my music life....and kurt is def. one of my idols.

Fdd here it is for ya bro

--------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------3--333--65353-------------------------------------
3--333--6--666----------------6--repeat 4x-------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------6\5-5--------------------------------------
3--333--1--111--6--666----6-65------------------------------------

I will be back with more...I am on my way out to go see a show.


----------

